# Top 3 Whisky's/Whiskey's/Bourbons



## JackMT

Any whisky drinkers out there? Title says it all. Name your top 3 of the delicious brown stuff.

For me its easy. I only ever drink these!:

Woodford Reserve Double Oaked
Nikka Whiskey From The Barrel
The Balvenie Doublewood 17 Year


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

Ardbeg
Highland Park 18 yo
JW green label/Hibiki tied for blends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackMT

Cmdr.Lee said:


> Ardbeg


Wow. Too peaty for me. But I've got plenty of respect for someone who can handle it.


----------



## Agent Sands

Macallan 12
Hibiki 12
Yamazaki 18


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

JackMT said:


> Wow. Too peaty for me. But I've got plenty of respect for someone who can handle it.


I love islay whiskies...Another favorite that is not as "peaty" is Bunnahabhain 12 yo...you should give it a swig?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamadoc

1. Elijah Craig Barrel Proof
2. Macallan 18
3. George T. Stagg


----------



## Gunnar_917

Glendronach Parliament (or any pedro matured Glendronach single cask stuff)
Michters 10 YO
Benriach single cask releases (last one I had was one from 2002)


----------



## Dorman40802

1. Lagavulin 12 
2. Kavalan Solist
3. Yamazaki 18


----------



## Golder

1. Evan Williams (Corn Bourbon) 
2. Bulleit Rye, mostly for the occasional old fashioned when I'm not in the mood for neat
3. The Balvenie Doublewood 17 Year


----------



## drawman623

Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr. family reserve
Balentine's 21
Oban 18

I agree with Agent Sands: Yamazaki 18 is right up there 
The Islay peats like Ardbeg and Laphroaig are for me an infrequent pleasure. I drink em only occasionally when I crave that punch in the mouth.


----------



## Arxs

Getting a top 3 is very hard, but here are 3 of my favorites so far: 

Highland Park 18 / Sigurd (traveler's edition) (I figured I could count these 2 as 1, even though they are very different ) 
Ardbeg Uigeadail
Glenlivet Nadura


----------



## Cadillac

1. Port Ellen 8th Release
2. Glemorangie Astar
3. 2010 BTAC William Larue Weller


----------



## Kaischi

1. Booker's Bourbon
2. Mitchter's Rye
3. Maker's Mark



Sent while out and about


----------



## Gunnar_917

Kaischi said:


> 1. Booker's Bourbon
> 2. Mitchter's Rye
> 3. Maker's Mark
> 
> Sent while out and about


You had Michter's 10YO?


----------



## Kaischi

Have not, but I will look for it 


Sent while out and about


----------



## DonQuixote

Very jealous. How was the Pappy? I haven't been able to get my hands on a bottle yet.



drawman623 said:


> Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr. family reserve
> Balentine's 21
> Oban 18
> 
> I agree with Agent Sands: Yamazaki 18 is right up there
> The Islay peats like Ardbeg and Laphroaig are for me an infrequent pleasure. I drink em only occasionally when I crave that punch in the mouth.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

1. The Balvenie Portwood 17 Year
2. Widow Jane Bourbon
3. Makers Mark (my go to cheap stuff)


----------



## drawman623

DonQuixote said:


> Very jealous. How was the Pappy? I haven't been able to get my hands on a bottle yet.


Scotch lovers regard their spirits like members of their family...at least in the sense that with both come the best of times. My first remark after sipping 20 yr Pappy was to say "I'm going home to flush the rest of my Scotch collection down the drain."

I had been shopping at Joyal's liquor for years, perusing their "Scotch wall" with awe. In time, I learned what I like and what I love to drink. Pappy, however, was the unicorn...the mystery Yankees like me know nothing about. I asked for a place on the list and was politely encouraged to go pound sand. Years of buying and persistence did little...I wasn't a huge account nor was I a cherry picker. Just a regular guy who loves his scotch.

After two years of chasing this bottle, I finally was given an opportunity. Locally it is offered by some at $2000 per bottle and I have seen it on Craigslist for even more. My bottle cost $169. Joyals acts with integrity and never gauges its customers. The owner exclaimed that he had never even tasted Pappy 20. That changed when I got my bottle. We shared the first measure.

So how was it? Good enough to keep it for only the best of company.
If I were offered $2k for the remaining contents, I'd just smile and say "not near enough"
How does it taste? It has a smoothness to rival my favorite scotches and a finish that lingers in subtle sweetness. The best part of the experience is the nose. Slight vanilla.

The Old Rip Van Winkle Distillery does bourbon right. Noting else is as pleasing to me. Find yourself bottle... or come out to RI with a few watches and time to talk.


----------



## Thwizzit

Couldn't decide which one to leave off but these are the ones I like to have on hand...


----------



## joseph80

Laphroaig...what real Scotch is.
Buffalo Trace...everything a Bourbon is supposed to be.
Crown Royal Northern Harvest...Because I'm Canadian and It's Jim Murray's whisky of the year!!


----------



## joseph80

JackMT said:


> Wow. Too peaty for me. But I've got plenty of respect for someone who can handle it.


Try Bruichladdich. They have a few unpeated Islay single malts. Excellent stuff.


----------



## DJacobs83

My daily drinkers I cant seem to get away from:

1. Macallan 12
2. Knob Creek Burbon
3. The Balvenie doublewood


----------



## tle

My top 3 favoritism:

Macallan
HibiKi 
Sullivans Cove


----------



## White Bread

1. Eagle Rare 17
2. George T. Stagg
3. Macallan 18

- My everyday Bourbons would be Angels Envy and Basil Hayden


----------



## johnny action

1) According to the Surgeon General, women should not drink alcoholic beverages during pregnancy because of the risk of birth defects.

(2) Consumption of alcoholic beverages impairs your ability to drive a car or operate machinery, and may cause health problems


Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## White Bread

johnny action said:


> 1) According to the Surgeon General, women should not drink alcoholic beverages during pregnancy because of the risk of birth defects.
> 
> (2) Consumption of alcoholic beverages impairs your ability to drive a car or operate machinery, and may cause health problems
> 
> Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


O.K....

And now back to our regularly scheduled Whiskey-a-thon :-!


----------



## Tom V.

My top 3 are
1. 20 y/o Van Winkle (I have an unopened bottle, but have had several bottles before it became so popular)
2. E.H. Taylor, uncut, unfiltered
3. I. W. Harper (my father's company made the barrels they aged this in. First bourbon I ever tasted. His cooperage is gone and Schenley is no longer in business. It was a Japan only export till a year or two ago)

Tom V.


----------



## Blais223

1. Balcones Single barrell- just finished the last of a bottle I've had for 2 years.
2. Hibiki, any year, any barrell, it's just smooth and perfect.
3. Maker's Mark- I like the 46 a little more then the regular but it's my go to whiskey. It's always consistent and I can drink it on the rocks or throw in a splash of ginger ale or muddle up some blackberry's with it if I'm inclined. 

I also like Templeton's rye, Booker's, and Baker's on occasion for a nice old fashioned. I can't seem to get into the scotch though...


----------



## Nokie

^^^^^

Great suggestions.


----------



## offero

How to choose just three! Okay, here are some everyday whisk(e)ys in particular order:

Balvenie Doublewood 12
Lagavulin 16
Blanton's Bourbon

There might be a couple others that come out on special occasions, usually involving good friends, cigars, and a story or two.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

My top 3 (for the moment):

Laphroaig 15
Laphroaig 18
Ardbeg Airigh Nam Biest


----------



## rich_d_jones

Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Aberlour A'bunadh cask strength
Woodfords Reserve

Only rare malt I had was a 26 year old Glen Albyn bought for my 21st as the distillery closed in my birth year 1983. Wish I had taken more time drinking it.


----------



## up1911fan

I usually go with the black label Jameson Reserve.


----------



## Sextant

Macallan 36
Laphroaig 25
Ardbeg Uigeadail


----------



## BuyBooksNotBeer

1. Angels Envy
2. Eagle Rare
3. Jim Beam single barel


----------



## masyv6

Relatively Affordable?

1. Macallan 12
2. Ardbeg 10
3. Yamazaki 12

Drams that I've had but aren't a daily?

1. Macallan 18
2. Taketsura 21
3. Oban 18


----------



## litbruin

1. Blanton Bourbon
2. Macallan 18
3. Hudson Baby Bourbon


----------



## Robbyb03

Buffalo Trace - best for making Manhattans
Makers 46- much better than the regular
Woodford Reserve- always drinking it when flying


----------



## Araziza

Citlalcoatl said:


> My top 3 (for the moment):
> 
> Laphroaig 15
> Laphroaig 18
> Ardbeg Airigh Nam Biest


Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## MZhammer

Hibiki 12 (if you can find it, haven't tried the new Harmony)
Hakushu 12
Sheep Dip


----------



## Rivarama

Samaroli Evolution Series (does this count?)
Hibiki 17 
Laphroaig 10


----------



## AlphaM911

I'm new to Whiskey so I'm trying a few. I'm looking for something smooth and sweet. 
I tried Bulleit but didn't like it.
Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey is okay.
I like Crown Royal Regal Apple and I'm looking for something similar.

I've wanted to try:
Oban 12
Macallan 12
Yamazaki 12


----------



## Calibrel

AlphaM911 said:


> I'm new to Whiskey so I'm trying a few. I'm looking for something smooth and sweet.
> I tried Bulleit but didn't like it.
> Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey is okay.
> I like Crown Royal Regal Apple and I'm looking for something similar.


My personal recommendation would be to get off the sweetened whiskies and keep trying regular types until you find one you like. You'll never develop a tongue for it otherwise. I know a lot of people initially have a hard time getting over the "whiskey burn" from the high alcohol content, but that'll disappear and eventually you'll get a sense of all the other hidden flavors.

I'm big into whiskies, mostly Bourbon and some Scotches and Ryes here and there. My father only recently started sipping whiskey (on his train commute home with friends) and used to make fun of me when he'd ask how a certain Bourbon tastes and I'd give him what he thought were odd notes. Then one day, bam, he started tasting orange and clove and cinnamon in his whisky after making fun of a review that said nearly the same thing, "this is BS, nobody tastes this crap in there." He was blown away.

In the meantime, try Knob Creek Smoked Maple bourbon. It's good but way too sweet for me. It's one of the few I use ice with.


----------



## jghall

Since you asked, my thoughts over the years. Yes my liver still functions.

Ancient Age NAS
Very strong rye on the nose. Tastes isgrainy and sweet, with rye still dominating. Interestinly, this one does not have a real "finish", but rather just sort of dies after a few seconds of being swallowed.

*Bakers 7*
Now we're talking! A great bourbon. On the nose it is passion fruit and malt. Taste is sharp and very big/full. Finish has mango and tropical fruit on top of the vanilla. Long ginish. A "big"and very satisfying bourbon.

With water added, this one smooths out but loses a bit of character and a lot of the bigness goes away. I recommend drinking it straight.

*Basil Hayden*
Very smooth indeed. Has very much an orange and malty nose. Taste is a mix of Orange Serbert and Vanilla ice cream. Quite delicious. Finish is pretty short and subdued. Overall a very drinkable whiskey indeed.

*Bookers*
Had this at a bar the other day. Very impressive, very potent. It's got a very thick, viscous feel to it, with super intense caramel and vanilla, and layers and layers of oak in the finish. Almost as good as the Van Winkle bourbon, but just barely misses out because the Van Winkle is slightly smoother, and has greater depth and complexity on the initial taste.

*Buffalo Trace NAS*
No Age Statement on this one, but it has to be fairly old, as it is very, very smooth, with almost no alcohol sting. Goes down very nicely indeed. Very much an echt-bourbon flavor profile, similar but Bulliets, but much fuller, and even smoother. Great big caramel, vanilla, and oak. Exceptionally good and a great bargain. Highly recommended.

*Bulliet NAS*
NAS stands for no age statement, so this is probably a fairly young whisky. Doesn't matter, it is one of the better whiskies on this list. Very balanced, smooth, and soft on the nose. Very malty. Almost scotch-like in it's maltiness. Finish does not turn hard or sharp like most other bourbons, but stays soft and malty. Delicious.

*Classic Cask 20*
Picked this up on sale for $50 at my local liquor store. It is perhaps the most interesting bourbons on this list. Most bourbons get more vanilla and woody tasting as they age. Also, longer age tends to intensify the overall experience of it. I expected this one to be a bit like the Van Winkle I love so much. But in fact it was almost completely the opposite. Where the Van Winkle is toasty, bisciuty, caramel, and big oak, the Classic Cask emphasized the other side of bourbon - maple syrup mixed with passion fruit and lavander. The almost citrusy flavor of intense fruit is the dominating element of this whisky, and it carries through to the finish, which is only somewhat oaky. A nice compliment to something like the Van Winkle.

*Eagle Rare Single Barrel 10*
What an interesting bourbon! Nose is very soft indeed, very similar to Bulliets in it's overall reticence. If you really get down in the glass, it's got a touch of red grape or maybe raisin riding on the traditional bourbon aroma. Taste starts off the same way, very soft when it first hits the mouth. But then it transitions almost immediately to sharp rye with a caramel apple flavor. Not a big full bodied bourbon, somewhat thin actually, but very tasty. Finish is intense, sharp, and somewhat fruit like, a bit citrusy. Very good bourbon.

With a bit of water this one smooths out a bit, but loses some of that interesting sharp transition. Also recommend drinking this one straight.

*Elijah Craig 12*
Easily the smoothest of the bourbon's here. Very mellow on the nose, with a good balance between caramel and vanilla, with a bit of all-spice thrown in. Taste is remarkably smooth, again everything in very good balance, nice and sweet, smooth, full, and good oaky finish. Great whisky, 2nd only to the Van Winkle in my experience.

*Evan Williams 7*
Very sweet up front, reminds me of cotton candy. Suprisingly smooth since it's only 7 years old. Middle transitions to a clove like flavor, and a short, not particularly woody finish. Very little vanilla. Reminds me of a slightly better version of the Makers Mark.

*Jack Daniels NAS*
(not a bourbon)
This is the standard black label #7 Jack. The nose is again strong on rye, but also strong on vanilla (unusual). Taste is fairly astringent and grainy, but with a good woody malty flavor that redeems it quite a bit. Finish is almost dark chocolate sweetness. Not a bad bourbon at all. Not great, but suprisingly good.

*Jefferson Reserve 12-17*
This is a vatting of their 12 to 17 year old stock. It's a tricky bourbon. It's very soft on the nose and is starts off quite smooth and malty, but very sweet ala Evan Williams. But where EW stays smooth right to the end, the Jefferson Reserve explodes with a hard rye and corn sweetness about halfway through. It just builds in intensity for about 15 seconds, overtaking the whole nasal cavity. Then it transitions to medium strong vanilla with a bit of red licorice. Good stuff.

With water this one becomes a very weak, poor tasting whiskey. Drink straight only.

*Jim Beam Black Label*
Smoother than the Jack Daniels #7 but less smooth than the Bulliet or Evan Williams 7. Flowery on the nose, particularly violets. Taste is typical bourbon, but with a lavendar and vanilla potpouri flavor. Finish follows along the same path, more vanilla potpouri. Good overall, but not great.

*Knob Creek 9*
Nose is very overpoweringly alcoholic. Taste is more balanced than Makers Mark, but less smooth overall. Stronger wood/oak/vanilla finish, not as sweet upfront.

*Makers Mark*
Strong caramel/vanilla nose, very sweet. Smooth upfront, caramel is over-riding flavor. Transitions to a sharp grain intensity toward the end, with a not particularly strong finish.

Adding water certainly smooths this out even more, and brings out an orange marmalade on toast type of taste, while still retaining a bit of the sharp spiciness. I like this one better with just a touch of water.

*Old Rip Van Winkle 15*
Easily the best bourbon I've had so far. Even at 107 proof, it's nose is not overpoweringly alcoholic. Cereal and toaste in the nose. Taste is exceedingly smooth and thickly viscous on the tongue. Bread pudding in the middle portion, with a finish of layers and layers of oak/vanilla. Outstanding.

*Old Whisky River 6*
Strong alcohol nose. Palate is not particularly sweet, with a strong menthol flavor and smell. Finish is medium wood and shortish. Not one of the better bourbons on this list.

*Wild Turkey - Russel Reserve 10*
Very, very similar to the Woodford Reserve. But where WR is thin and licorice on the palate, the WT-RR is slightly fuller and stays with a lavendar and mint flavor toward the finish. Have to give this one a thumbs up, very tasty and quite smooth.

*Woodford Reserve*
Strongly alcoholic on the nose, but not overpoweringly so. Aniseed and peppermint also prominent on the nose. Taste is disappointingly "thin", with a strong licorice flavor dominating toward the rather light finish. Disappointingly mediocre.

With water this one improve a LOT. The thin-ness noted before now becomes a softness and a smooth flavor of maple syrup and orange fruitcake. Extremely good with 4 parts whiskey to 1 part water.


----------



## Calibrel

Nice choices there, jghall.

Cask strength bourbons like Booker's and the new Marker's Mark cask are my favorite. They are _surprisingly_ smooth for their ABV, and packed with flavor. Maker's 46 is a very close second.

I have to say I was underwhelmed by the PVW 15. Not that it isn't a great Bourbon, it's fantastic, I guess with all the hype when I had it I was expecting sweet unicorn tears. I would never pay the inflated prices for it.


----------



## jghall

Hi Cali,
Thanks for the kind words. You've acquired quite the taste yourself. My list is a combination over the years between myself and a few friends. Not sure when the PVW happened. Like when you buy a new watch, or your first few rides on that new bike(one of my other passions), it's always the best. Though I still say my Crumpton rides as good as any bike on the planet. Anyway, if I were to drink PVW today, would I still say the same, who knows. It certainly is one fine drink though. Expectations vs. reality is always a tough balance. Can say I'd like to have a few bottles just for resale value. Several years ago I gave my friend a bottle of PVW23 for his 50th. With my blessing he sold it a few months ago for something close to $2k if I recall. Have a list for those Scotch lovers I'll post tomorrow. Anyway, always nice to meet a fellow whiskey/bourbon lover. Best Regards, Jeff


----------



## Gunnar_917

Nice write up jghall


----------



## sgrysdon

Super 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bwoah

a bottle of balvenie (doublewood, triple cask, sherry cask...)
a japanese whiskey (nikka, hibiki , hakushu...)
one of many other possible whiskeys (oban, macallen, glenfarclas, dalmore...)
a decent repo or anejo (clase, 1942, gran dovejo, fortaleza)
some decent bottles of wine
one bottle of champagne in the fridge

if I have one from each of these categories on hand at all times, life is good and all is ready for impromptu visits by good friends.

two things we don't stock - beer and vodka. that includes gin, which is vodka distilled through a juniper berry teabag. red stripe is great, though.


----------



## sheik_djibouti

For single malts, Dalwhinnie, Balvenie & Yamasaki (12 over the 18) come to mind. I'm halfway through a bottle of Larceny Bourbon (~$30) and it is delicious.


----------



## mountain runner

Ahhh....something I know a little more about than watches.

My current top 3 (in my cabinet):

Laphroaig - An Cuan Mor
High West - Rendezvous Rye (yes, Utah can make a good whiskey)
Bruichladdich - The Laddie Valinch (distillery only)


----------



## AlphaM911

sheik_djibouti said:


> For single malts, Dalwhinnie, Balvenie & Yamasaki (12 over the 18) come to mind. I'm halfway through a bottle of Larceny Bourbon (~$30) and it is delicious.


Larceny, yes! I'm a little new to Whiskey and my sister's husband's parents have a big collection. They let me try a bunch and I must say that I liked Larceny the best bc of how smooth it is.


----------



## Corcaigh41

And not a Midleton mentioned yet. Incredible. Laphroaig is very peaty and not smooth. Oban isn't too bad. Glenlivet the same.


----------



## brietlingman

My three, in no particular order:

Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Springbank 10 year old (insanely good!)
Port Charlotte An Turas Mor (Bruichladdich bottling)


----------



## Rivarama

I think this one is going to make it into my top three. Though it's not really a value


----------



## soupy

of the stuff I actually have open on the bar and not stored away:

1.) Nikka Taketsuru 21
2.) Hibiki 12
3.) EH Taylor Small Batch Bourbon


----------



## steve ross

1. Yamazaki 18
2. Macallan 18
3. Hibiki 12


----------



## drawman623

I hosted an Oban scotch tasting Tuesday evening. 14, 18, 21 and Distiller's Choice.

I was surprised to note my guests preferred the 14 over the DC. When we compared the 18 to the 21 I believed we all expected similarity. The 18 is quite smooth and has long been one of my favorites. The nose on the 21 dispelled any doubt that it was going to be a profound improvement. Try the Oban 21 if you favor a sweeter smother experience in a single malt. JMO

Steve Ross: I really like your style. Try the Oban if you're not already familiar. For me it falls between the Macllan and Yamazaki for complexity. I'm trying the Hibiki product very soon.

Ballentine's 21
Oban 21
Yamazaki 18


----------



## mountain runner

Would love to have been there to taste the 21!



drawman623 said:


> I hosted an Oban scotch tasting Tuesday evening. 14, 18, 21 and Distiller's Choice.
> 
> I was surprised to note my guests preferred the 14 over the DC. When we compared the 18 to the 21 I believed we all expected similarity. The 18 is quite smooth and has long been one of my favorites. The nose on the 21 dispelled any doubt that it was going to be a profound improvement. Try the Oban 21 if you favor a sweeter smother experience in a single malt. JMO
> 
> Steve Ross: I really like your style. Try the Oban if you're not already familiar. For me it falls between the Macllan and Yamazaki for complexity. I'm trying the Hibiki product very soon.
> 
> Ballentine's 21
> Oban 21
> Yamazaki 18


----------



## drawman623

mountain runner said:


> Would love to have been there to taste the 21!


You' invited Mountain Runner! If the Oban doesn't do the trick, I have a Laphroaig 18 that is sure to peat your pallet into submission.


----------



## cvs377

Lately bourbon has been my go to....
Basil Hayden
Angels Envy
Scotch- JW Swing

***honorable mention- I don't drink rye often, but I agree with Mountainrunner, Rendevous Rye is quite good.


----------



## drawman623

Tried a couple blends that have enjoyed recent prestige. The 21 is a pleasure to drink, but hasn't displaced my current favorites.

Oban 21
Macallan 18
Ballantine's 21

Pappy 20 still reigns supreme


----------



## JMart

The regular rotation....

1. Woodford Reserves Double Oaked
2. Hibiki 17
3. Johnny Black Label

Will have to try some of the others listed.


----------



## SinisterChrono

1. Lagavulin 16
2. Blanton's Bourbon
3. Larceny Bourbon


----------



## oak1971

Glenfiddich 15 year solara.
Nikka Taketsuru 12 year
Balvinie 15 year single barrel


----------



## JackMT

It's been a while and a few whiskys have been experienced since I started this thread. Needless to say my opinion has changed!

Yoichi 10 year
Hibiki Japanese Harmony
Blantons Bourbon Straight from the Barrel


----------



## lopeydeath

Glenmorangie 18
Lagavulin 16 distillers edition
Balvenie Doublewood Caribbean - only if you're looking for something very sweet, much like a desert wine..but whiskey.

Haven't opened by Macallan Rare cask - wedding gift from my wife.


----------



## bwoah

how is the solara?



oak1971 said:


> Glenfiddich 15 year solara.
> Nikka Taketsuru 12 year
> Balvinie 15 year single barrel


----------



## TheITGuy

Personal top 3:

1. George T Stagg (if you can find it for a reasonable price)
2. Elijah Craig 18 year
3. Angels Envy

Keep in mind I'm not a big drinker, but I do enjoy a nice glass or two of bourbon now and again.


----------



## drawman623

lopeydeath said:


> Haven't opened by Macallan Rare cask - wedding gift from my wife.


I hear you. I stared at my bottle last night...it's still not time. Instead I opened a 15 year Fine Oak and compared it to the 18 yr sherry cask. The difference was eye opening.


----------



## lopeydeath

drawman623 said:


> I hear you. I stared at my bottle last night...it's still not time. Instead I opened a 15 year Fine Oak and compared it to the 18 yr sherry cask. The difference was eye opening.


Which did you prefer, and are they worth what you pay?


----------



## AlphaM911

So I've had lots of whisky over the past month. So far Oban 14>Macallan 12>Macallan Gold>Macallan Amber>Glenlevitt 15.

I've been drinking Crown Royal Regal Apple on some evenings after work when I just want to relax. It's very inexpensive. I just bought Macallan 12 when I'm looking for a richer taste.







I will be buying Oban 14 as I found it more smooth and it's currently my favorite. I've yet to try Yamazaki, but I have a feeling I will like it over Macallan 12 and it may be a strong contender against Oban 14.


----------



## rwbenjey

Hmmm, this may be a little hard...these for now:

1) Talisker 25 year
2) George T. Stagg (BTAC)
3) Balvenie 14 year Caribbean Cask


----------



## drawman623

lopeydeath said:


> Which did you prefer, and are they worth what you pay?


I vastly prefer the fine oak 15 over the sherry cask 18. I was shocked in fact. The fine oak was less than half the price. "Oak" is a flavor (or group of related flavors) that if managed well makes a younger scotch quite special. The 15 was smoother but largely because a particular unpleasant flavor was absent (compared to the 18). I've read this flavor is "sulfur" though I cannot speak the scotch language well enough yet to be clear.

On the strength of this tasting, I bought a 17 year fine oak...basically the same cost as the sherry 18.

As for your question about value, I have no regrets with any Macallan offering. I suspect, however, that one of the fine oak expressions will be replacing my 18 moving forward.


----------



## Mediocre

I do not drink liquor nearly as often as I once did, so I do not keep any moderately expensive scotch around anymore. Odd as it may sound, on the rare occasion that I do drink something now, I have found a liking for imported, dark rums.

Instead of trying to recall my favorites (Highland Park and Glenlivet were my go-to), I decided to glance in the cabinet and see what I have now. It seems more honest lol

Basil Haydens
Woodford Reserve
Knob Creek (realized it has not even been opened lol)
Makers Mark Cask Strength


----------



## nowimnothing

Trying to cover some ground.

Macallan CS
Blantons
Buffalo Trace


----------



## dzilla

I'll agree with the Mcallens and Obans from this thread as all time faves. Here's a couple of new found favorites based out of Texas

1. Balcones single malt
2.Swift single malt
3. 1835 bourbon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perazzi-man

I like single malts and Macallan 12 is as good as it gets for the price. Jefferson Ocean Aged at Sea is my fave of bourbons.


----------



## nealmn

1. Breckenridge Bourbon
2. Gentlemen Jack
3. Green Spot/Bushmills


----------



## drawman623

Just found a Pappy 23. Life is good.


----------



## oak1971

bwoah said:


> how is the solara?


 Good, and better yet, not hard to hunt down.


----------



## smdantas

I don't drink Scotch, only Bourbon and Tennessee Whiskey.

For me:

Woodford Reserve 

Maker's Mark 

Bulleit Rhye


----------



## Malpaso

Ardbeg Dark Cove, Committee Release
Lagavulin 12
Wild Turkey 101


----------



## dr_bldmny

Couldn't pick specific favourite whiskys but the best distilleries for me are Ardbeg, Bowmore and Laphroaig


----------



## oak1971

Col E H Taylor is nice. |>


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

dr_bldmny said:


> Couldn't pick specific favourite whiskys but the best distilleries for me are Ardbeg, Bowmore and Laphroaig


Excellent choices Islay distilleries are my faves as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bub72ck

Yamazaki 
Elmer T. Lee
Woodford Double Oaked


----------



## carpeeyon

balvenie of course
teelings, surpised me but booms flavor.
coal isla


----------



## Jcodyjones

1. Jefferson's Reserve Presidential 18 year- In my opinion, one of the coolest stories and an absolutely amazing bourbon. Out of existence now, but if you can find a glass, pay whatever it costs.

2. Pappy Van Winkel 15 year- Again, in my opinion, the Pappy's older than this are over-aged.

3. Four Roses Small Batch or Willett Pot Still Reserve- Both are incredible.


----------



## Keith Hauser

Orphan Barrel Barterhouse
Wild Turkey Russell Reserve
Angel's Envy


----------



## vtp86

Hibiki 17
Macallan 18
Oban

and as a 4th option for bang for the buck, I think Jameson black Barrel tastes exceptionally smooth


----------



## aced75

This is such a hard question to answer, there are so many good bourbons and whiskys out there! These are the ones that come to mind right now though. 

Macallan 12
Talisker Distillers Edition
Kavalan


----------



## bacari

Favorite Scotch: Balvenie 21
Go to Scotch: Monkey Shoulder

Favorite Bourbon: Blanton's
Go to Bourbon: Four Roses Small Batch


----------



## Dadster

On the bar right now: Lagavulin 16, Aberlour 12, High West Double Rye, to switch up from the Scotch on occasion.


----------



## ehansen

Some familiar ones... 

Four Roses Single Barrel 
Bulleit Bourbon 10 Year 
Woodford Reserve Double Oaked 

... and I concur about Jameson Black Barrel, Blantons, Jefferson, etc. 

Btw has anyone tried Angels Envy? Opinions? 

Eric


----------



## saki302

Had Monkey Shoulder in Japan about a year ago, it was quite good 


Most of Woodford reserve's offerings are good, especially their Master's Collection.


----------



## Emospence

1. Lagavulin 16
2. Ardbeg 10
3. Talisker 10

Totally forgot about Laphroaig. I'd go Laphroaig 10 over Talisker then!


----------



## headless

The first two bottles I bought were The Glenlivet 12 and Laphroaig 10 and I've not too far from them today. Two of my top three -- as in top three, type doesn't matter -- belong here:

The Macallan 18
Laphroaig 18
(Third is Zaya, a 12yo rum out of Trinidad.)

Top three whisky choices would be those two, maybe a Talisker to round out the trio.

Everyday is more like,
The Macallan 12
Laphroaig 18, or Triple Wood with Triple Cask and Lore to be interviewed soon
Again a Talisker, or perhaps Oban

Not easy to make these choices.


----------



## kindwater

black label, relabel by jonnywalker, jack whisky .....i love whisky .


----------



## shawn burgess

Nice shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawn

My top 3 whiskys are :
Macallan 18
Macallan 18
Macallan 18
Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Alden

Nectar of the gods.


----------



## ResidentR

For me, Jim Beam, Knob Creek, and Glenmorangie 18. Have to have favorites everywhere in the spectrum.


----------



## fiddletildeath

Jameson Caskmates stout barrel whiskey
Knob Creek
Laphroaig - any year!


----------



## Alden

For a good basic inexpensive bourbon it's hard to beat Knob Creek and Maker's Mark.


----------



## oynag

Woodford Reserve has always been my go-to. Got to sample a glass of Pappy Van Winkle in Louisville about ten years ago. Didn't really know what I had at the time. I liked it. Should have savored it more.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Macallan 25 from Maggiano's in Plano, TX or SBTG in Chicago when I want a treat
Macallan 18 = Macallan 12 for me, I appreciate both for their unique qualities and price points


----------



## rMv

Jameson Rarest Vintage Reserve - Just amazing! Was lucky to have one. Extremely rare.

and 

Tulamore Dew Phoenix - Very nice especially for the fair price. Limited edition though!


----------



## Northboundndown

I dabble in both.

My go-to scotch is Lagavulin 16, and my go-to bourbon is Angels Envy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoluxe

Love the Laga! Caol Ila is excellent as well.
For Bourbon, Weller 12 if you can find it. Superb.


----------



## PraneethRS

I have to say it's bloody hard to pick the top 3 but gun to my head I'd have to pick:

1) Hibiki 12/Masters Harmony
2) Glenfiddich 19 year old
3) Laphroaig Quarter Cask

Has anyone tried Glenfiddich's new IPA matured scotch?


----------



## drawman623

I've been bourbon hunting. November is the season. The antique collection from Buffalo Trace is a difficult allocation to find. I'm hosting a tasting on the 10th and looking forward to cracking that Weller.


----------



## drawman623

Buffalo Trace Antique Collection...always impressive.



The big surprise of this year's bourbon season was Larceny. It is not available in my home state so I had to travel to find a bottle. It is wheated and a tribute of sorts to Pappy. It measures up! I will always have a bottle of this wonderful spirit on my bar. At $30 its price makes no sense...had I paid 10 times that cost, I would still be happy.


----------



## MV-22

drawman623 said:


> The big surprise of this year's bourbon season was Larceny. It is not available in my home state so I had to travel to find a bottle. It is wheated and a tribute of sorts to Pappy. It measures up! I will always have a bottle of this wonderful spirit on my bar. At $30 its price makes no sense...had I paid 10 times that cost, I would still be happy.


Interesting - Pretty sure I have seen this one regularly on the shelves of my local Alcohol By Communism store here in NC, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## gjk5dave

Bourbon:

PVW 20
Four Roses single barrel
Blantons

Scotch:

Bunnahabhain
Aberlour
Edradour


----------



## ARS

Larceny has been on my "to taste" list for a while now. I know most people will say something like Pappy or JW Blue in a dreamer's thread like this, but I'm in a stage of life where I'm seeking to slip everyday luxuries into my routine. Larceny seems like a whiskey that could be consumed in the evenings without collector's hesitation. Glad to hear it was a winner!


----------



## EdmundGTP

Can I play?

Top 3 so far:
1. Bruichladdich Octomore 6.3
2. Lagavulin Distillers Edition
3. Laphroaig 18 or Quarter Cask


----------



## KS1144

1. Woodford Reserve Double Oaked 
2. Pritchard's double barrel 
3. Dickel select


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

That is one beautiful collection you have there. Kinda makes the liquor cabinet totally obsolete.



EdmundGTP said:


> Can I play?
> 
> Top 3 so far:
> 1. Bruichladdich Octomore 6.3
> 2. Lagavulin Distillers Edition
> 3. Laphroaig 18 or Quarter Cask


----------



## EdmundGTP

PaulQin said:


> That is one beautiful collection you have there. Kinda makes the liquor cabinet totally obsolete.


That one cabinet I entirely for whisky. I have a second cabinet for other liquors and wine.


----------



## Perazzi-man

People's tastes are funny. Laphraoig tastes like what I think poison must taste like--to me. I am happy w/ a Macallan 12.


----------



## EdmundGTP

Perazzi-man said:


> People's tastes are funny. Laphraoig tastes like what I think poison must taste like--to me. I am happy w/ a Macallan 12.


I'll spare you the elitist cork-sniffer, elevated pinky inclusive response of "it's an acquired taste", and only offer that, for the longest time I myself could not stand the taste of heavily peated/smokey whiskys, but now they're my favorite. Point being, don't convince yourself not to continually try things based on the assumption that your tastes will never change. You may (like me) wind up surprising yourself one day.


----------



## Perazzi-man

Excellent advice. I do like Lagavulin and Bunnahabin (sp?) which are very peaty. May give the others a try , too. There's a Brit themed restaurant in Houston , where my kids live , that has a huge selection of single malts. I always try to steer them there when in town and everyone wants a good steak.


----------



## drawman623

Perazzi-man said:


> Excellent advice. I do like Lagavulin and Bunnahabin (sp?) which are very peaty. May give the others a try , too. There's a Brit themed restaurant in Houston , where my kids live , that has a huge selection of single malts. I always try to steer them there when in town and everyone wants a good steak.


I describe Lagavulin as having "medicinal" peat. As EdmundGTP notes, try the spirit and return to it. I have found a love for Laphraoig 18, and I feel a bit silly about many of my early characterizations against it. I too am fond of Macallan. Their Rare Cask has been a joy to savor.


----------



## jirij

Whisky: Talisker Storm, Kilchoman Machir Bay, and other peated (but not too much) that are also salty / seaside-y
Bourbon: Colonel EH Taylor, Angel's Envy and Blanton's


----------



## ekeyte

Aberlour A'bunadh is awesome too.


----------



## mediasapiens

IMHO, best value for the taste, an economical proposition for rounded selection. 1. is super smoky and peaty, 2. sweet and complex with long finish, 3. Best of the best in Japanese malt without crazy price.
*Lagavulin 16
Glenfiddich 18
Ichiro's Malt MWR *


----------



## domayotte

Macallan 18
Glenfiddich 12
Oban 14

(And if we’re talking bourbon, then Blanton’s is a fav)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ekeyte

domayotte said:


> (And if we're talking bourbon, then Blanton's is a fav)


Blanton's is incredible. My favorite as well.


----------



## OCRonin

The Glenlevet 12


----------



## lucassith

Macallan 12 

Chivas 18

Blue Label 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoBaritone

As far as things I can actually find!!!?

Must have on the shelf - Wild Turkey Rare Breed
Easy drinking at a lower proof - Evan Williams Single Barrel
Something I may have to hunt a little but i'm never without - Willet Family Estate 4 year rye.


----------



## ShortOnTime

My 3 favorite whiskeys at the moment are:
Ardbeg Corryvreckan
Kaiyo cask strength
Knob Creek 12 yr 

My easy drinking, any time, any where, any place whiskey is Woodford Reserve. I can get it in most restaurants/bars, I can get it on flights, it's cheap to enough for a gift, and I'll also buy it for myself regularly.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

I rarely drink. But I just picked up this Bourbon. While I am not a connoisseur, I think most would find it very pleasing. Funny, but this bottle will probably last me a year. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

I'm pretty new to whiskey in general, but I usually choose:

Balcones Rye Whiskey (Texas)
Wild Turkey 101 (Kentucky)
MacAllan 12 Yr (Speyside)

I have tried a TON of Bourbon. Honestly, Wild Turkey has such a strange reputation outside the whiskey fanbase. WT 101 is amazing, especially at the price


----------



## GrouchoM

RotorSelfWinding said:


> I'm pretty new to whiskey in general, but I usually choose:
> 
> Balcones Rye Whiskey (Texas)
> Wild Turkey 101 (Kentucky)
> MacAllan 12 Yr (Speyside)
> 
> I have tried a TON of Bourbon. Honestly, Wild Turkey has such a strange reputation outside the whiskey fanbase. WT 101 is amazing, especially at the price


I'd be content to only buy WT101. It's quality to price ratio is through the roof.


----------



## horrij1

For me..If I’m paying....

Blantons
Angels Envy
High West Rye

If someone else is paying....

Buyer’s choice


----------



## casselmb

I’m inexperienced when it comes to Scotch, but Ardbeg is probably my favorite. I’m not sure I could really rank two more though. 

For American whiskeys, I like:
Blanton’s (overall favorite)
Larceny (under $30 option)
Rebecca Creek (Texas whiskey)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

1. Blended Scotch - Johnny Walker Blue
2. Single Malt - Cragganmore 12
3. Bourbon - Basil Hayden

These 3 are my go-to's. I've enjoyed every sip.


----------



## gs300999s

1. Weller 107
2. Hibiki harmony
3. Wood Ford double oaked


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Konbini_Time

My top 3 in no order;
Macallan 17 Fine Oak
Yamazaki 18
Glenfarclas 21


----------



## JimD303

EH Taylor Single Barrel
Makers Mark Cask Strength
4 Roses Single Barrel

(unless Pappy or Weller are option - I can never find them)


----------



## Ghost410

Honestly you can just pick any three from Orphan Barrels line for me and use them interchangeably for my top 3.


----------



## anrex

BRUICHLADDICH PORT CHARLOTTE 10 YEAR
HIGHLAND PARK CASK STRENGTH (...can not drink this neat [126.4 proof], but on ice, my God!)
ARDBEG WEE BEASTIE


----------



## SolarPower

The three in the middle is my top scotches.


----------



## ChrisQP09

Balvenie Double Wood 12YO for the everyday dram and Balvenie 18YO for those special occasions


----------



## Baka1969

Glenfiddich 18
Oban 14
Macallan 15


----------



## Sam1am

Macallan 15 Double Cask
Blantons
Basil Haydens


----------



## antoine.gedroyc

Lagavulin 16
Lagavulin 10 
Lagavulin 1985 Sherry Cask.

I do however enjoy everything else ...


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Angel's Envy Rye is fantastic


----------



## davidevo

Glengoolie Blue.. 

Kinda feel this thread needs a poll


----------



## boutsk

Lagavulin 12
Lagavulin 16
Ardbeg 10


----------



## szajic

Lately I've really been enjoying High West Double Rye. Great on its own, or in Manhattan. From Utah, great value. (not my pic)


----------



## Rotosphere

These days all I drink is rye. And these are my top three:

Michter's
Thirteenth Colony
Sazerac


----------



## dwalby

a few of my faves:

Bowmore 18 (can't believe this hasn't been mentioned by anyone else, its a classic)
Macallan 18
Ardbeg Airigh Nam Beist (have two left that I've been holding for 10 years)

Glenfarclas 21 and 25
Glenfarclas Family Casks (not easy to find in the US, bought one at the distillery that I'm still nursing)

George T. Stagg (had a bottle before the crazy price inflation, not interested at current pricing)


----------



## Jim Addy

Laphroaig
glenmorangie nectar d'or
Woodford reserve double oak


----------



## jah

Eagle Rare
EH Taylor
Weller


----------



## Tlaubs

My three that are pretty available in my area:
springbank 12 cask strength
Old Forester 1920
Elijah Craig barrel proof


----------



## thegolferguy

Wellers CYPB
Michters Toasted Barrel
GTS '19


----------



## dfwcowboy

The 3 from the bottom shelf that are on sale.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Lagavulin 16, Laphroaig 10 and Macallan 12. 

There are better drinks out there, but these 3 I will have no problem enjoying on daily basis, guilt free!


----------



## Tony A.H

i'm loving the *BALVENIE* *Triple Cask *now. it has become my new favorite since i was introduced to it last Christmas.
unfortunately we only have Double cask in the U.S . but thankfully the Border between Canada and U.S is now open (only available at the Canadian duty-free shop ).. if you happen to be traveling across the border for a visit . don't be shy to pick a Bottle. you won't regret it.



Cheers


----------



## zztopops

Not necessarily top, just readily available and enjoyable bottles for everyday drinking

Arbelour A'bunadh
Lagavulin 16 / Ardberg Correyvreckan or Uigeadail
Armagnac (Similar family profile)


----------



## GrouchoM

zztopops said:


> Not necessarily top, just readily available and enjoyable bottles for everyday drinking
> 
> Arbelour A'bunadh
> Lagavulin 16 / Ardberg Correyvreckan or Uigeadail
> Armagnac (Similar family profile)


Not only isn't Armagnac a brand, it's not a whisk(e)y. It's a brandy.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

Tony A.H said:


> i'm loving the *BALVENIE* *Triple Cask *now. it has become my new favorite since i was introduced to it last Christmas.
> unfortunately we only have Double cask in the U.S . but thankfully the Border between Canada and U.S is now open (only available at the Canadian duty-free shop ).. if you happen to be traveling across the border for a visit . don't be shy to pick a Bottle. you won't regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


You are dead on! Balvenie is some solid whiskey.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

trustmeiamanengineer said:


> Lagavulin 16, Laphroaig 10 and Macallan 12.
> 
> There are better drinks out there, but these 3 I will have no problem enjoying on daily basis, guilt free!


So, you like the heavy, peaty (charcoal flavored) whiskeys, eh? Except the Macallan. That is velvet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mp88g

Woodford Reserve
Colonel EH Taylor
Wellers


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

domayotte said:


> So, you like the heavy, peaty (charcoal flavored) whiskeys, eh? Except the Macallan. That is velvet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As an ex heavy cig smoker, yes. Love the charcoal flavor with a hint of leather ? However, not all peats were equal, as i am not a big fan of taliskers or caol ilas...


----------



## songqin

For a daily dram, Ardbeg 10 or Port Charlotte anything. Probably also the 10. Or A'Bunadh if I don't want smoke.

For a treat, I'm looking for a Springbank 18.


----------



## digivandig

At the moment:

Eagle Rare
Elijah Craig Barrel Proof
Hakushu 12

But I'm still learning. Will have to explore some of the bottles mentioned in this thread.


----------



## discerningtime

I keep a Macallan 12 on deck. Rotate between Blanton, Jefferson’s Ocean, Angee Envy and Woodford for my regular drinking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkny

Ardbeg Renaissance 
Ardbeg Traigh Bhan
Laphroaig 10 or Lagavulin 16


----------



## gosox617

If money were of no object:

Glen Grant 18
Macallan 18
Balvenie 21 

In reality:
Macallan 12
Clynelish 14
Lavagulin 16


----------



## Watchbreath

At the moment:
Swift - Single Malt Texas Whiskey, Sauterne Cask
Eifel - German Single Malt
Tomatin 12


----------



## TempusHertz

Balvenie; I've toured the distillery and it was great. They take pride in what they do. So I'll start with Balvenie. Port wood for special occasions, but Doublewood is certainly fine whisky.
I'm also a big fan of Highland Park. Hmm, apparently I'm out at the moment. Well, that's why we have photoshop. And I recently was given a bottle of Wild Turkey Rye that really impressed me.

It's good to see Larceny getting some attention in this thread. If you like Larceny, try Town and Branch. It's photobombing behind the "Highland Park."


----------



## mnwatches123

Angel's Envy
Basil Hayden's 
Buffalo Trace


----------



## vee1rotate

Weller 12 Year
Knob Creek 9 year
Wild Turkey 101


----------



## ccheezy

Boooiiiiiiiiiii I thought you'd never ask.

1. Stagg Jr
2. Wild Turkey Rare Breed
3. Makers anything they make over 100 proof... gooooooooot ness they got something going on over there.


----------



## ccheezy

1. GTS
2. Michters 10
3. Stagg Jr

Something about that staggy boi gets me feeling it right in the plums


----------

